# CC Muskie stocking



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I put in at the campground today when I pulled out around 1 o'clock there were hammer handle size muskie swimming everywhere at the dock . Looked like most or all were going to make it .


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just what CC needs, more musky. Lately I have been averaging 5 muskies per trip while bass fishing. I thought Muskies were supposed to be harder/more scarce to catch.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Just what CC needs, more musky. Lately I have been averaging 5 muskies per trip while bass fishing. I thought Muskies were supposed to be harder/more scarce to catch.


They are generally, guess you'll have to change your name to muskiepro. If you can consistently catch 5 muskies a trip I need to spend a day in your boat. This time of year as the weather cools it gets them moving shallow again, probably why you're seeing an influx.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I dunno burnsj5...in April and May of this year, while crappie fishing.. I was averaging one musky every time I went to CC... and I was fishing on average,three times a week for two months ...Now granted, the musky were only between 18 and 26 inches ...but it just seemed to me like I could not go on a trip without catching one..


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Just what CC needs, more musky. Lately I have been averaging 5 muskies per trip while bass fishing. I thought Muskies were supposed to be harder/more scarce to catch.


They are for muskie fishermen...LOL. Seems that more bass fishermen catch them than muskie fishermen. 

They stock the lake at 1 fish per acre, or so we were told by an Ohio DNR biologist.


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

I keep hearing this but have never targeted them and never caught one. I must be doing something right.

When the weather cools I might have to take a day off the specks and let one of these guys take me for a ride around the lake. Big crankbaits and spinnerbaits work best?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Alum creek was the same year 4-6 years ago. They where being caught bye everyone. 
But it's slowed down since. Take advantage why you can,it always seems to go in cycles.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

brandonw said:


> I keep hearing this but have never targeted them and never caught one. I must be doing something right.
> 
> When the weather cools I might have to take a day off the specks and let one of these guys take me for a ride around the lake. Big crankbaits and spinnerbaits work best?



Doesn't need to be big. 1/2oz spinnerbait or a 3/8oz swimjig with a swimbait for a trailer. Fish mainlake wood and fish it fast. Doesn't take many trees before a musky jumps out and eats it. Mainly fish under 10lbs, but have hooked a few over 20 lbs while bass fishing. Fast is the key. Unfortunately works for me.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Alum creek was the same year 4-6 years ago. They where being caught bye everyone.
> But it's slowed down since. Take advantage why you can,it always seems to go in cycles.



Caesars isn't that bad yet. My buddy hooked 28 muskie one day on alum creek while bass fishing. That is just plain out over stocking of these apex predators above what should naturally be their population. 


I do find it funny that the state says there should only be "x" amount of deer, which most every hunter thinks is too low, but has no problem overstocking Muskie.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Their population, if left to their own devices, would be near zero. They don't breed naturally for some reason, or if they do the eggs don't take like other places. Hence the stocking. Same goes for KY lakes like Cave Run and Green River Lake. 

Many get out of Alum thru the spillway and end up down toward the Ohio River. 

I guess I need to tail some of you bass guys to find out where all these numbers are. I have places that hold a few fish, some pretty big. But I'd like to have a couple 5-10 fish days to call my own.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Caesars isn't that bad yet. My buddy hooked 28 muskie one day on alum creek while bass fishing. That is just plain out over stocking of these apex predators above what should naturally be their population.
> 
> 
> I do find it funny that the state says there should only be "x" amount of deer, which most every hunter thinks is too low, but has no problem overstocking Muskie.


Ya alum was insane at one point. But it has balanced itself out well. If the goals 1/acre How many do they stock per acre to try and achieve that?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MuskyFan said:


> Their population, if left to their own devices, would be near zero. They don't breed naturally for some reason, or if they do the eggs don't take like other places. Hence the stocking. Same goes for KY lakes like Cave Run and Green River Lake.
> 
> Many get out of Alum thru the spillway and end up down toward the Ohio River.
> 
> I guess I need to tail some of you bass guys to find out where all these numbers are. I have places that hold a few fish, some pretty big. But I'd like to have a couple 5-10 fish days to call my own.


The sciota river guys are loving the alum stocking program..... ya there one tere gone the next. On a good note I have not seen many in the spillway later this summer at alum


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

The Alum spillway was all but dried up a couple weekends ago. Haven't seen it that low with almost zero discharge...just enough to keep the fish wet.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

MuskyFan said:


> They are for muskie fishermen...LOL. Seems that more bass fishermen catch them than muskie fishermen.
> 
> They stock the lake at 1 fish per acre, or so we were told by an Ohio DNR biologist.


The DNR in my opinion is doing a great job with CC . I have witness huge muskie over 50 inches in CC this year . My only beef with the DNR is the new limit on whitebass , CC has an enormous population of 2 to 3 inch whitebass . But the muskies may help us out with that problem .


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Mom Nature is a tough boss! That's why fish naturally reproduce in incredible numbers & stocking programs seem to involve "high" numbers. I've seen annual mortality rates as high as 90%: Start w/100 fingerlings & you have 10 left @ year's end. One of those survives the 2nd season. Takes a mountain of luck to reach adulthood....

Consider the LM bass. Dad guards the nest, which starts as a dense cloud of fry, until there's little left to guard....or until he gets hungry. 

Back when I worked for real biologists, the musky guy told me that muskies are the perfect topline predator because "they reproduce poorly, even under optimal conditions, & they'll eat each other."


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Doesn't need to be big. 1/2oz spinnerbait or a 3/8oz swimjig with a swimbait for a trailer. Fish mainlake wood and fish it fast. Doesn't take many trees before a musky jumps out and eats it. Mainly fish under 10lbs, but have hooked a few over 20 lbs while bass fishing. Fast is the key. Unfortunately works for me.


Thanks for the reply. I'm going to pick up some spinnerbaits next week. Any particular colors you find work well at CC? I'll probably pick up some steel leaders as well.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Brandon, anything shiny would work... A lot of the shad and I am seeing lately busting the surface at CC are around 2 to 3 inches long ...personally, I have caught more small musky there on a large Mepps spinner bait with a silver blade


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

brandonw said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm going to pick up some spinnerbaits next week. Any particular colors you find work well at CC? I'll probably pick up some steel leaders as well.



For spinnerbaits make sure it has a single or double willow leaf blades. 1/2 oz. Silver preferably. Clear or light colored skirts. And fish it fast. Those Muskie will catch up, no matter how fast you are fishing it. The spinnerbait should never leave your sight.


----------



## StevenMcc (Jul 2, 2017)

I am going to have to try this. I have not caught one yet.


----------



## StevenMcc (Jul 2, 2017)

Which part of the lake are you seeing numbers like that?


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

It was pretty common for me to see 2-3 muskies (caught, follows) every time I fished Alum a few years ago. This year I’ve only caught two and hooked maybe 2 others. The population seems way more balanced now. I grew up fishing Class A Wisconsin Muskie waters and never had even one day where I saw 4. Alum had a ridiculous number of muskies a few years ago.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The lake got a double stocking in the fall of 2015. That's why CC is loaded to the max with 30"rs. 

WB and East Fork got double stockings that year too. Though, it seems with very low utilization East Fork lake will likely be dropped from the musky stocking program. I am hoping they add CJ Brown to the program. I think it would be a great lake for musky!! It would be utilized by both SW Ohio anglers and central Ohio anglers.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

crittergitter said:


> The lake got a double stocking in the fall of 2015. That's why CC is loaded to the max with 30"rs.
> 
> WB and East Fork got double stockings that year too. Though, it seems with very low utilization East Fork lake will likely be dropped from the musky stocking program. I am hoping they add CJ Brown to the program. I think it would be a great lake for musky!! It would be utilized by both SW Ohio anglers and central Ohio anglers.


where are you getting this info? please post it


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

9Left said:


> where are you getting this info? please post it


I have heard from multiple people as well in regards to the double stocking. I'm not sure if it's exactly double or more like they have extra fish. From my understanding they can only go into lakes without tagged fish and readers/no study lakes like salt fork. 
The information in regards to east fork being potentially dropped comes from the yearly muskie summit held by the DNR and heads/members of the clubs. I looked for stocking numbers briefly and couldn't find them and the muskie summit is on the DNR's site but the minutes wouldn't load for me from anything after like 2008. They get posted on other muskie only forums usually and can be found that way.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

This is the last one I can find:

http://ohmci.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/2015-Muskie-Summit-Summary.pdf


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice read. I did not know they stocked East Fork until this thread.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

9Left said:


> where are you getting this info? please post it


Here's the link. 5th Green tab down. 

https://apps.ohiodnr.gov/muskielog/welcome.aspx


----------

